

Ask HN: Mutiple Gmail Calendar sync with Iphone? - gibsonf1

Does anyone know of a good solution to syncing multiple gmail calendars (from multiple app domains) to the iPhone?  Unfortunately, nuevasync doesn't support multiple yet.  I've just heard about NemuSync http://iphonefreakz.com/2008/05/16/sync-your-iphone-calendar-to-google-calendar-with-nemusync/ .  Any thoughts?
======
dawie
I have never heard of nuevasync. Just set it up and it works like a charm!

